# Cpt 20680 Is This Correct.



## daniel (Oct 9, 2008)

Removal Of Internal Fixation (#25-gauge Monofilament Wire) Right Hallux With Debridement Of Ulcerative Eschar.





Is This The Correct Cpt.

20680


----------



## reichtina320 (Oct 9, 2008)

IMHO Yes, it is the correct code.

Thanks


----------



## mbort (Oct 10, 2008)

yes to the 20680 and it looks like you may have a debridement of the ulcer code too


----------



## daniel (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank You for the input.

Daniel, CPC


----------

